# Solved: Dell Inspiron 1100 DVD player.



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone know how to remove the built-in DVD player from a Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop for replacement? I have removed a number of screws from the bottom and back, but still cannot get at the DVD unit. Allan.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins5100/en/sm/upgrades.htm#1084976


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link. It worked perfectly. Allan


----------

